

X is down - scott_meade
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/10/x-is-down.html

======
reustle
I don't recall seeing too many people that were outraged when twitter was
down, more just talking about it. Those that create services that depend on
them know what they're getting themselves into. I did, however, see a lot of
angry people when Heroku was down.

~~~
techtalsky
Yeah, I really can't believe this made the front page. Really man? You're
whining about people whining? It's just noise to me. Social media reflects
what's happening in the universe, however deep or asinine. When people die or
twitter is down, I find out about it first on Social Media. Granted, I try to
put forth a little more signal than noise in my own communication, but I don't
think blog posts complaining about it is really "signal".

~~~
sukuriant
This is a post he made in 2010.

~~~
CanSpice
And was linked here back then: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1763663>

------
ibotty
i really like the response to the first hacker news' round of comments.

